# Korean Pop



## biibii (Oct 3, 2015)

MMM MY children I YOURE TRASH LIKE ME THIs THREAD IS FOR YOU;;;
as of rn im into seventeen, and u can prob find out my bias lmao but besides my pink baby I like vernon?? junghan?
huh I also like bts, exo-k, and girls generation.
so ye this is the trash thread


----------



## Raffy (Oct 3, 2015)

vernon is hot


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 3, 2015)

There is a thread about this subject like every month
k-pop = op


----------



## Raffy (Oct 3, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> There is a thread about this subject like every month
> k-pop = op



k-p*op*


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 3, 2015)

Raffy said:


> k-p*op*



^^

2ne1


----------



## biibii (Oct 3, 2015)

Raffy said:


> vernon is hot



I agree so much

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> ^^
> 
> 2ne1



ahh I don't like them rip


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2015)

Raffy said:


> k-p*op*



more like k-poop

also th eonly k-"pop" i like are like 60s-70s oldies


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 3, 2015)

Check this thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?261316-Korea-pop-fan-drama-fan-)-POST-HERE
or
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?308660-KPOP-AND-JPOP!

 (idk there are two but I guess the second one includes Jpop ahh LOL)


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 3, 2015)

slow site double post qq


----------



## biibii (Oct 3, 2015)

Jpop sucks honestly

- - - Post Merge - - -

minus kyrarypamyupamyu


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2015)

kyary is so overrated lol. i mean yeah her songs are somewhat cute but eh


----------



## Princess (Oct 3, 2015)

bigbang forever


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2015)

Princess said:


> bigbang forever



ew no thanks

but tbh i never got thing boyband craze. they p much do the same "modern" music.


----------



## biibii (Oct 3, 2015)

Moko said:


> ew no thanks
> 
> but tbh i never got thing boyband craze. they p much do the same "modern" music.



your name means booger in spanish


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2015)

woozi said:


> your name means booger in spanish


yeah

it's not spanish though hahaa


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 3, 2015)

woozi said:


> your name means booger in spanish



Totally related to the subject


----------



## biibii (Oct 3, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Totally related to the subject



lol its my thread m8y

but yeah my bias is woozi 4 ever


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Totally related to the subject



yeah just because they cant take dislikes


----------



## Raffy (Oct 3, 2015)

kim taeyeon is silly

oh hayoung is silly


----------



## biibii (Oct 3, 2015)

no no I just found it really funny since my little cousin pointed it out and asked why your name is booger lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

there is certain bands like 2ne1 that I dislike.

I agree on the modern music thing, a lot of songs share beats and riffs and it can get a bit obnoxious


----------



## asuka (Oct 3, 2015)

bigbang forever 'u'


----------



## Jacob (Oct 4, 2015)

Try this little number

I havent been listenin' to K-pop in a while, but it always pleases me to find a nice chopped vocal bootleg <3

Start it at 0:52 i guess


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 4, 2015)

*slowly crawls out of the corner*
K-pop?!? What's that I have no idea what you're talking abo-
*Thousands of pictures of seventeen and BTS fall out of my jacket*
It's not what you think, JUST LISTEN 

^my life in a nutshell^

- - - Post Merge - - -



asuka said:


> ---



Cringes slightly


----------



## duckvely (Oct 4, 2015)

my bias group is exo (have a comeback soon please) but i also like snsd (seohyun's my bias) and a little bit of bts, red velvet, shinee, and f(x). i just started liking bts though and they're cute but i can't choose a bias yet ;; so far i think it's j-hope.


----------



## cinny (Oct 4, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> *slowly crawls out of the corner*
> K-pop?!? What's that I have no idea what you're talking abo-
> *Thousands of pictures of seventeen and BTS fall out of my jacket*
> It's not what you think, JUST LISTEN
> ...



you are adorable and I like your tumblr. my friend's were like this in middle school/hs with big bang or exo lol.
Before I never understood how people liked groups with a lot of members until one of my friend's introduced me to BTS two years ago n obsessed...

currently I like BTS, Got7, Day6, Ailee, and EXID. need new korean groups or people to listen to.


----------



## Yuni (Oct 4, 2015)

Just Clazziquai and indie groups. I've been listening to Epik High a lot after watching Return of Superman. 

Sort of stopped following since epilogue because some members were drafted into the army (?), but 99 and Shoebox were really good albums imo. 

Tablo's daughter Haru is so cute. >///v///<


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 4, 2015)

Yuni said:


> Tablo's daughter Haru is so cute. >///v///<



YES. She was my favorite kid on that show! I still watch it regularly, but it's not the same without Haru (and Tablo of course).


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 4, 2015)

I feel like you youngins who are shading Big Bang don't understand the greatness that is one of the most popular and beloved groups in kpop :c So here you go, you better watch these:



Spoiler


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 4, 2015)

imo k-pop isn't good music but the mvs are always so cool ;; i don't watch a lot tho


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 4, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> imo k-pop isn't good music but the mvs are always so cool ;; i don't watch a lot tho





Spoiler:  dis mv </3


----------



## biibii (Oct 4, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> my bias group is exo (have a comeback soon please) but i also like snsd (seohyun's my bias) and a little bit of bts, red velvet, shinee, and f(x). i just started liking bts though and they're cute but i can't choose a bias yet ;; so far i think it's j-hope.





i cant fid a bias either omg

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Raffy (Oct 4, 2015)

btob's sungjae is my baby daddy


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 4, 2015)

cinny said:


> you are adorable and I like your tumblr. my friend's were like this in middle school/hs with big bang or exo.



Eeeh!!! Thank you so much I feel so special ;w;

I was thinking that when the shop restock comes for groups (for all the teams and stuff) that we just make a kpop club instead of making all these threads ;-)


----------



## asuka (Oct 4, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> I feel like you youngins who are shading Big Bang don't understand the greatness that is one of the most popular and beloved groups in kpop :c So here you go, you better watch these:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



ty
bigbang are my bias compared to these newer groups lel (gd&top♡)
my heaven ♡ their older songs are so nostalgic


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 4, 2015)

I don't know anything about kpop. rip


----------



## iamnothyper (Oct 5, 2015)

that one guy in seventeen that i think is a girl at first glance EVERY TIME

and this is coming from someone who had a v-kei phase


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 5, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Spoiler:  dis mv </3



omg this one


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 5, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> that one guy in seventeen that i think is a girl at first glance EVERY TIME
> 
> and this is coming from someone who had a v-kei phase



i don't like seventeen, like, at all because they're wayyy too young for me but if you're talking about the long haired guy, he's beautiful. he's like a manga character.


----------



## iamnothyper (Oct 5, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> i don't like seventeen, like, at all because they're wayyy too young for me but if you're talking about the long haired guy, he's beautiful. he's like a manga character.



ahahaha, yea i watched one mv with them and i was just kinda confused about the whole thing and how i should feel about it. han i think he's called? he's prettier than most girl idols tbh. 

on another note, i've kinda gotten used to feeling slightly pedo when i find out someone is younger than me.... but i dont really keep up with the new groups so its not THAT much of a problem


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 5, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> ahahaha, yea i watched one mv with them and i was just kinda confused about the whole thing and how i should feel about it. han i think he's called? he's prettier than most girl idols tbh.
> 
> on another note, i've kinda gotten used to feeling slightly pedo when i find out someone is younger than me.... but i dont really keep up with the new groups so its not THAT much of a problem



aleonhart doesn't have this problem (HMPH LUCKY) but BTS is a top notch newer boy group that puts out quality music and dance. Also has a hand in the actual creation of their albums too 

I attempt to refrain from pedoing half their members


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 5, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> aleonhart doesn't have this problem (HMPH LUCKY) but BTS is a top notch newer boy group that puts out quality music and dance. Also has a hand in the actual creation of their albums too
> 
> I attempt to refrain from pedoing half their members



LOLL calling me out. Ya, shamelessly, Jungkook is 4 years younger than me but he's my second bias (but okay Yoongi is my first now and we're the same age so it's ok). I 100% recommend BTS to anyone wanting to get into kpop tbh. Their dancing is always on point, and my favorite thing is, their music is evolving! Plus they really have no filter so it feels like they could be actual guys you'd know irl.


----------



## Raffy (Oct 5, 2015)

this isn't really kpop but he was in wgm with yura from girls day, so its okay c:

hong jonghyun is hot


Spoiler: warning ur gonna burn












i only use this thread to show that im thirsty


----------



## Princess (Oct 6, 2015)

Moko said:


> ew no thanks
> 
> but tbh i never got thing boyband craze. they p much do the same "modern" music.



ew bye

not but really, if you dont like them then its cool, whatever
but if you've ever given them a chance you would see that bigbang is one of the few groups privileged enough to have their own say in their music, so they dont produce generic k-pop boy band stuff.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 6, 2015)

Princess said:


> ew bye
> 
> not but really, if you dont like them then its cool, whatever
> but if you've ever given them a chance you would see that bigbang is one of the few groups privileged enough to have their own say in their music, so they dont produce generic k-pop boy band stuff.



LOL YES as bae bae clearly is an example of their...hobbies over the past few years ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Princess (Oct 6, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> LOL YES as bae bae clearly is an example of their...hobbies over the past few years ;D ;D ;D



well the entire MADE album papa YG had literally no say in it
also let's not forget how gd writes most of the songs, and wrote if you all by himself and they somehow FINALLY managed to get a rapper (top) to actually sing on two songs this album

- - - Post Merge - - -

also each member of bigbang is insanely talented, but gd's talent alone is insane.


----------



## cinny (Oct 6, 2015)

Princess said:


> well the entire MADE album papa YG had literally no say in it
> also let's not forget how gd writes most of the songs, and wrote if you all by himself and they somehow FINALLY managed to get a rapper (top) to actually sing on two songs this album



I love TOP so much and did not know he finally got to do that... He is pretty much my favorite lol. 
I am pretty sad that Big Bang came to vegas a couple days ago but dunno any of their new songs and thought it would be a waste of money because of that. :'\
maybe I should start listening to big bang again.


----------



## Princess (Oct 6, 2015)

cinny said:


> I love TOP so much and did not know he finally got to do that... He is pretty much my favorite lol.
> I am pretty sad that Big Bang came to vegas a couple days ago but dunno any of their new songs and thought it would be a waste of money because of that. :'\
> maybe I should start listening to big bang again.



Noooo you should have went omg!!! Their concerts are insane they wouldn't just play the songs from MADE. Have you ever watched their Japan Dome concerts? They go all out for three hours straight, hardly taking any breaks.
I love all of them because they each have their own unique personality.
Like how GD is so confident on stage but the shyest thing everywhere else. 
Taeyang is super down to earth and sweet, and mingles with the fans so much.
Daesung is straight up hilarious, not to mention the best singer
Seungri...honestly I disliked seungri for a long time because he comes off as a brat but over time you see how it's all in good nature and he actually does a lot for underprivileged kids, plus he's always goofing off.
And TOP has always been my automatic favourite, but he's so cute and awkward.

Also yes TOP singing was such a surprise! Listen to If You and Let's Not Fall in Love

By the way if you're a fan of GD&TOP collabs, one of the songs on the album is just them it's called Zutter


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 6, 2015)

Also TOP biased in terms of Big Bang :3 I'm going to their North American tour soon!! So excited *v* I hope I'm able to get a lightstick there though because I didn't want to spend extra for shipping OTL LOL


----------



## Princess (Oct 6, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Also TOP biased in terms of Big Bang :3 I'm going to their North American tour soon!! So excited *v* I hope I'm able to get a lightstick there though because I didn't want to spend extra for shipping OTL LOL



I am so SO JEALOUS. The only Canadian stop on this tour is Toronto and tickets were $700, but I think they're sold out now anyway.
I honestly believe this will be their last album. It's been 9 years, and TOP had reached the last year to enlist into mandatory military service...and since they're all a year or so apart, every year each member will have to enlist...so.. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also to whoever said J-Pop sucks...





girl bye.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 6, 2015)

Tickets were $700 for the VIP packages! Floor/standing was I think around $300, and the seats ranged from $90-250, if I recall correctly. I have a balcony seat 'next to' the stage for $120ish? They were all sold out the first week they were released, but now on Facebook I see a LOT of people selling tickets because they can't go D: (mostly because of midterms/school)

That is sad though ;w; I'll really miss their music! My ultimate bias group (staying because loyalty, I haven't been part of the 'fan culture' since 2012 LOL) is Super Junior and I guess they can survive through miltary because of the high number of members ;;


----------



## Princess (Oct 6, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Tickets were $700 for the VIP packages! Floor/standing was I think around $300, and the seats ranged from $90-250, if I recall correctly. I have a balcony seat 'next to' the stage for $120ish? They were all sold out the first week they were released, but now on Facebook I see a LOT of people selling tickets because they can't go D: (mostly because of midterms/school)
> 
> That is sad though ;w; I'll really miss their music! My ultimate bias group (staying because loyalty, I haven't been part of the 'fan culture' since 2012 LOL) is Super Junior and I guess they can survive through miltary because of the high number of members ;;



Ugh still so expensive, I'm in Vancouver so :'( please take a million pictures
Also super junior is so cute ahaha they had a comeback recently!


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 6, 2015)

Princess said:


> Ugh still so expensive, I'm in Vancouver so :'( please take a million pictures
> Also super junior is so cute ahaha they had a comeback recently!



I loved Devil! And their changing dances during the bridge LOL. Magic was pretty good too, but I preferred Devil :3 (Also ultimate bias Yesung returned from the army so that was nice  but I hated his parts in Devil because his voice does not suit falsetto parts...he needs his strong belted ad libs ;-; )


----------



## Princess (Oct 6, 2015)

not super junior related but since youre a bigbang fan i think you'll enjoy this




honestly the cutest thing


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 6, 2015)

ALSO I totally know how you feel - I used to live in Alberta, so both Vancouver and Toronto would've cost [my parents] airfare, and I was also only in middle/high school so definitely would not have been flying out for concerts LOL. But now since moving to Toronto we've had so many things the past few years (come here)!


There are too many good things in that video omg.


----------



## Princess (Oct 6, 2015)

My roommate and I were seriously considering going to the Toronto show since we both have family there, but the tickets for the concert are soooo expensive


----------



## asuka (Oct 6, 2015)

Princess said:


> Noooo you should have went omg!!! Their concerts are insane they wouldn't just play the songs from MADE. Have you ever watched their Japan Dome concerts? They go all out for three hours straight, hardly taking any breaks.
> I love all of them because they each have their own unique personality.
> Like how GD is so confident on stage but the shyest thing everywhere else.
> Taeyang is super down to earth and sweet, and mingles with the fans so much.
> ...



I LOOOVE ZUTTER omg the mv is so funny but it reminds me of pulp fiction with the composition of it ahaha i love it <3 (doesn't help that i am gd/top biased)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 6, 2015)

I have a wide variety of oriental music styles I enjoy tbh, it's not restricted to one 8'D I love certain pleasing Visual Kei music like Diaura with their refined sound, I enjoy a wide variety of K-Rock as opposed to the very hip-hop sounds of K-Pop which just doesn't always appeal to me as often; then again J-Pop can be very girly/bubbly haha both genre's need the right amount of style for me xD I guess for me I can't see any bad in most genres unless the band itself within that genre is just lacking :3


----------



## Raffy (Oct 6, 2015)

lol my friend went to the big bang concert and im jealous and i want to cry


----------



## Raffy (Oct 6, 2015)

Taeyeon just released her solo album/song thingy called "I" and its so good lol wtf


----------



## iamnothyper (Oct 8, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> aleonhart doesn't have this problem (HMPH LUCKY) but BTS is a top notch newer boy group that puts out quality music and dance. Also has a hand in the actual creation of their albums too
> 
> I attempt to refrain from pedoing half their members



i'm jin's age so literally the rest of the boys i feel are my sons. but i struggle with V and Kookie at times. especially kookie, he's sooooo youngggggggg, at least he's finally legal lmao.

ive gone to big bang, 2ne1, and wonder girls (for 2pm). I exchanged words with nichkhun and now i can die in peace.

i got into BTS after their tour. so sad i missed chicago. totally would have gone ,__,


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 8, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> i'm jin's age so literally the rest of the boys i feel are my sons. but i struggle with V and Kookie at times. especially kookie, he's sooooo youngggggggg, at least he's finally legal lmao.
> 
> ive gone to big bang, 2ne1, and wonder girls (for 2pm). I exchanged words with nichkhun and now i can die in peace.
> 
> i got into BTS after their tour. so sad i missed chicago. totally would have gone ,__,



Yes jungkook ugh why ;__;
Omg so many, how did you go to them all??


Gonna drop this here - any fans of (ok this is not k POP but) Illionaire? (They've each featured in a few kpop tracks, e.g.. DOK2 did  Just Follow with Hyuna


----------



## cinny (Oct 8, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Yes jungkook ugh why ;__;
> Omg so many, how did you go to them all??
> 
> 
> Gonna drop this here - any fans of (ok this is not k POP but) Illionaire? (They've each featured in a few kpop tracks, e.g.. DOK2 did  Just Follow with Hyuna



i love these kinda songs too LOL..
esp masta wu - come here ft. bobby & dok2
maybe that is why I like most singers from YG or 1theK/Loen Entertainment, sorry am noob idk.


----------



## iamnothyper (Oct 8, 2015)

cinny said:


> i love these kinda songs too LOL..
> esp masta wu - come here ft. bobby & dok2
> maybe that is why I like most singers from YG or 1theK/Loen Entertainment, sorry am noob idk.



tbh they annoyed the **** outta me on smtm at first. but they actually hilarious. 

high school man, and for some reason they all came to the east coast for once.


----------

